# Favorite trance songs?



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know how many of you guys enjoy trance, but it's one of my favorite genres. The genre has such a wide range of sub genres and only requires a few elements to be considered trance. I love it because there's always something different out there and no matter how good I think a song is there's always a more creative and moving piece of music out there. Never know what your gonna run into.

Here's some of my favorite trance songs! Enjoy and post yours! I've heard a lot of em and you may have too but just post your favorites.

[youtube]vZpkhpfecwg[/youtube]
[youtube]ygs0epxwGIc[/youtube]
[youtube]632PB_lGL7g[/youtube]
[youtube]zgDOwy7gR3U[/youtube]
[youtube]H7smE0o9A0g[/youtube]



One of my motives for this thread is simply to find more and more music..so post your favorites, but only songs that really move you!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

[youtube]D8hKfhsSLlI[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2009)

a few i like
[youtube]zFuNMjZ71IM[/youtube]
[youtube]lVdxVKa9xzk[/youtube]
[youtube]WbaWdyDipcw[/youtube]
[youtube]k3KF9fPPPHc[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 25, 2009)

psytrance for me 

[youtube]8OXu2vQgm4k[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 25, 2009)

[youtube]8HfTjWMZg4w[/youtube]


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> [youtube]D8hKfhsSLlI[/youtube]


great song! never heard it before. generally i dislike trance with lyrics, but the lyrics used in this song describe the feeling trance gives. the lyrics set up a great release, just wish it was a little more dramatic and stole the show, not just the lyrics.

great find nonetheless


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 25, 2009)

not into psy, goa or acid trance at all...of course theres always exceptions and there are a few songs i like from those subgenres


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 27, 2009)

[youtube]QKwK-ZhTurg[/youtube]


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

all this talk of trance and no ....

[youtube]FtCO80x7Kck[/youtube]
[youtube]dLWXSsYJoWY[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 28, 2009)

markus shultz, van burren, alex morph are some favourites oh and ajunabeats are class.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZagQav3nBo&feature=related
Wat a TUUUNE!!


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Jan 2, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZagQav3nBo&feature=related
> Wat a TUUUNE!!


fantastic! i'll be downloading this! great tune


----------



## RedsGerrard (Jan 2, 2010)

trippy soundin


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 3, 2010)

M83 - Lower your eyelids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2xqBP3LSa8

Tiesto - Dreaming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNtEgF4PO2g

Dreaming is the first trance song I've ever heard and it's the song that got me actively into trance.


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]YEXmlGuo1fg[/youtube]


----------



## Gotfiv5onit (Jan 6, 2010)

[youtube]PfRRn0s4WAg[/youtube]



[youtube]-gme-CzpWKY[/youtube]


----------



## ford442 (Jan 6, 2010)

[youtube]6FTBLQRbh2A[/youtube]


----------



## Imaulle (Jan 8, 2010)

progressive trance. but without a doubt one of my all time favorite tracks.


[youtube]KqClbSbXIsI[/youtube]


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope this helps... 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/178010-tranceheads.html


----------



## Mcgician (Sep 17, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> markus shultz, van burren, alex morph are some favourites oh and ajunabeats are class.


+1!!!!!!!


Some great recommendations so far. Have a look at the thread I started a while back. I also have some complete mixes put together of a lot of great tracks. My mixing on the other hand, leaves more to be desired. Nothing like free music though. Enjoy.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/178010-tranceheads.html


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2010)

dont know if its trance nut its cool
Infected Mushroom - I wish

forget the raver guy, just check out the song


----------



## MediMary (Sep 22, 2010)

SICK SICK TRANCE


----------

